# Powerbook G4 alu



## Peka (18 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, voilà mon problème : powerbook G4 alu 1,67MHZ, écran blanc  mais fonctionne sur un écran externe, l'écran du powerbook fonctionne , je l'ai testé, s'il y a une image sur un écran externe c'est que la carte graphique se débrouille non ? Où est le problème ?
amicalement - Péka


----------



## didgar (19 Mars 2012)

Salut !



Peka a dit:


> Bonjour, voilà mon problème : powerbook G4 alu 1,67MHZ, écran blanc  mais fonctionne sur un écran externe, l'écran du powerbook fonctionne , je l'ai testé, s'il y a une image sur un écran externe c'est que la carte graphique se débrouille non ? Où est le problème ?
> amicalement - Péka



Si l'écran est blanc c'est que l'alimentation de l'inverter est bonne et donc que tout le rétroéclairage fonctionne. Le problème se situe donc sur l'acheminement du signal vidéo. Soit la nappe est coupée ou tout simplement déconnectée côté dalle ou carte mère. Il est plus probable qu'elle soit coupée au niveau de la charnière à force d'ouverture/fermeture de la machine.

Ton PowerBook est un 15" ou un 17" ? Si c'est un 15", donne moi les trois derniers caractères de ton numéro de série que je vérifie si j'ai la nappe qu'il te faut.

A+

Didier


----------



## Peka (19 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, le numéro de série : W850616MSQ7 c'est un 15", mais j'ai testé l'écran et il fonctionne!
je pencherai plutôt pour la CM.
Péka


----------



## didgar (19 Mars 2012)

Salut !



Peka a dit:


> Bonjour, le numéro de série : W850616MSQ7 c'est un 15", mais j'ai testé l'écran et il fonctionne!




J'avais mal lu ! Je pensais que tu avais testé la dalle uniquement et pas la nappe qui véhicule la vidéo !




Peka a dit:


> je pencherai plutôt pour la CM.
> Péka



Peut-être tenter de démarrer en mode sans échec, démarrer sur l'open firmware et faire un reset nvram, faire à tout hasard un reset PMU ?!

A+

Didier


----------



## Peka (19 Mars 2012)

OK, je vais tester tout çà !
merci


----------



## Peka (19 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir, impossible de démarrer en mode sans échec, l'écran reste blanc. IL me reste a chercher une CM d'occasion. 
Péka


----------

